
Announcing Relica 1.0 – back up to your own cloud accounts - mholt
https://relicabackup.com/blog/relica-1_0
======
geostyx
I'm excited about this. I love Restic, but these days I don't want to manage
backups as much.

Being able to use my own B2 account is a huge plus, I didn't want Yet Another
Cloud to worry about.

~~~
mholt
That's how I felt too (hence why I decided to make Relica) -- restic is great,
but I needed something more hands-off, and so does the rest of my family.

"Bring your own cloud" was our #1 requested feature, so here you go!

